# Southwest flying to Hawaii



## klpca (Oct 11, 2017)

They are doing a facebook live video and just announced it! Light on the details though.

Here's an article. http://www.staradvertiser.com/2017/...-makes-it-official-hawaii-service-on-the-way/

Talking about interisland routes too. Wow.


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 11, 2017)

Oh boy, I cannot wait! I like flying Southwest a lot. Thanks for posting this!

Dave


----------



## Luanne (Oct 12, 2017)

Saw a posting on Facebook by SW.  Said they will start taking reservations in 2018 pending government approval.


----------



## mdurette (Oct 12, 2017)

SWEET!!!!


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 12, 2017)

Maybe, now we will get a chance to fly to the fifty state.


----------



## Luanne (Oct 12, 2017)

pedro47 said:


> Maybe, now we will get a chance to fly to the fifty state.


You do know there are other airlines that fly to Hawaii already?


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 12, 2017)

Yes! I know that there are other airlines that fly to Hawaii; but I am hoping that they will fly (depart) from Washington, DC, Baltimore or Richmond,VA to the West Coast then to Hawaii.


----------



## Luanne (Oct 12, 2017)

pedro47 said:


> Yes! I know that there are other airlines that fly to Hawaii; but I am hoping that they will fly (depart) from Washington, DC, Baltimore or Richmond,VA to the West Coast then to Hawaii.


Southwest does go from BWI to the west coast, but I don't know currently if there are any direct flights.  Right now we take SW from Albuquerque to Oakland, spend a few nights in San Francisco, then fly Alaska Airlines to Hawaii.  Even if Southwest offers a more "direct" flight from Albuquerque to Hawaii we would probably still spend the nights in San Francisco.  Gives us time to visit the city, and our daughter who lives in that area.


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 12, 2017)

Luanne, thanks for the information. I liked the idea staying in San Francisco before flying out to Hawaii. Thanks


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Oct 12, 2017)

This is refreshing news. We have been flying SWA (and Alaska) increasingly in and out of California and have taken several cross-country non-stops to ATL and EWR.  I am sick of United and their cattle car economy seats, change and baggage fees. We always delay booking our annual Hawaii flights because we don't want to get hit with change fees. I was a 100k elite and now they treat me like dirt.  Even if it is the same price, I will select SWA because we will have flexibility and more legroom than the big 3.

Hope this will be a wake-up call to the big three.


----------



## itchyfeet (Oct 12, 2017)

Plus Southwest has "two bags fly free"!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 12, 2017)

> Hope this will be a wake-up call to the big three.



So the big three are Delta, United and American Airlines?  Truly dislike all of them.  Rick and I are flying United from Maui in March, and it will be the first time we've flown United for years and years.  

We do love Southwest, but we fly 1st class to Hawaii, and it's not likely they will add 1st to their planes.  We are spoiled on 1st and fly free with points.


----------



## klpca (Oct 12, 2017)

We pretty much fly Southwest/Alaska everywhere except Europe. Most flights are 6 hours or less so I don't care much about flying first class. I'd rather use the $$/points for more trips. 

I would love to see more competition on the interisland flights. Southwest ought to give Hawaiian a run for their money.


----------



## linsj (Oct 12, 2017)

Eight to nine hours from Chicago in an economy seat? No thanks! Yeah, I'm spoiled; I like first-class upgrades. Besides, SW isn't at ORD, which is 15 minutes from my house. MDW might as well be in another country for how difficult it is to get there from here.


----------



## Luanne (Oct 12, 2017)

itchyfeet said:


> Plus Southwest has "two bags fly free"!


If you take two bags to Hawaii you are definitely over packing.


----------



## Luanne (Oct 12, 2017)

linsj said:


> Eight to nine hours from Chicago in an economy seat? No thanks! Yeah, I'm spoiled; I like first-class upgrades. Besides, SW isn't at ORD, which is 15 minutes from my house. MDW might as well be in another country for how difficult it is to get there from here.


Southwest won't be the best option for all, no airline is.  I love them, but I'll have to see their schedules and prices before deciding if they are the best option for us.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Oct 12, 2017)

klpca said:


> We pretty much fly Southwest/Alaska everywhere except Europe. Most flights are 6 hours or less so I don't care much about flying first class. I'd rather use the $$/points for more trips.
> 
> I would love to see more competition on the interisland flights. Southwest ought to give Hawaiian a run for their money.



+1  We only use the big 3 (primarily United) for long haul international where we save and use our points to upgrade to lie-flats.  From California to Hawaii or Orlando in SWA economy is fine. Economy on United is torture because it has less legroom.


----------



## klpca (Oct 12, 2017)

Luanne said:


> If you take two bags to Hawaii you are definitely over packing.


Trekking poles have to be checked. We always have two sets of poles plus two pairs of hiking boots. We have to check a bag every time. But we have both the Alaska and Hawaiian credit cards so we don't have to pay. If not for those we could do carry on.

I went to Kauai with a friend a few years ago - no hiking. So I had one carry on. She had a huge bag, a carry on size, and a large tote. I have no idea what she brought, lol.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Oct 12, 2017)

Luanne said:


> If you take two bags to Hawaii you are definitely over packing.



We bring food staples such as drinks, energy bars, coffee & spices, and dive gear such as snorkels, fins.


----------



## Luanne (Oct 12, 2017)

CalGalTraveler said:


> We bring food staples such as drinks, energy bars, coffee & spices, and dive gear such as snorkels, fins.


We just buy what we need foodwise when we're there.  We might bring tea bags, but that's it.  We used to bring snorkels and masks, but managed to get it all in one suitcase.  The advantage to having a timeshare condo is the washer/dryer so you can bring less clothing.

When our daughters were little we'd travel with two car seats, an umbrella stroller and I think one year we might have brought the fold up play pen (don't quote me on that one though).  After hauling all of that around for several years we have been very happy to cut way back.  The best trip we took was with one carry on bag each, no checked luggage.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 12, 2017)

Since we have the companion pass for all of 2018, we may try SW for Hawaii once.  I have a trip planned to Oahu for next October.  Rick probably won't want to fly SW, but you never know.  With one of us flying free, and the other with points, it's tough to resist.


----------



## Luanne (Oct 12, 2017)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Since we have the companion pass for all of 2018, we may try SW for Hawaii once.  I have a trip planned to Oahu for next October.  Rick probably won't want to fly SW, but you never know.  With one of us flying free, and the other with points, it's tough to resist.


I'm curious how that works.  With the Alaska Airline companion pass I have to purchase one ticket, and the second is a minimal cost.  I can't get the companion fare if I use points for the first seat.  Is Southwest different?  I haven't gotten a Southwest companion pass in years so I don't remember how it works.

Never mind, I just checked the SW site and saw that you can redeem points for your flight and get the companion pass.  Nice.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 12, 2017)

Yes, SW is different and even points can book the first seat, then the companion pass is just the fees.  But I see you already looked it up.


----------



## geist1223 (Oct 12, 2017)

Plus you need a bag for your snorkel gear - vision corrected masks, personal snorkel, skins, etc. Yes Treking poles also. So we usually check 1 large suit case with all the outdoor, beach, and water gear. Then carryons for clothes.


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 12, 2017)

linsj said:


> Eight to nine hours from Chicago in an economy seat? No thanks! Yeah, I'm spoiled; I like first-class upgrades. Besides, SW isn't at ORD, which is 15 minutes from my house. MDW might as well be in another country for how difficult it is to get there from here.


SWA certainly won't be flying direct from Chicago to Hawaii. Their new planes are what got them within range from the west coast.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Oct 12, 2017)

I've had the SWA companion pass for the past few years. It's amazing. We can fly both of us to LA from Oakland for $49 + 5.60 tax. That's cheaper and faster than driving and enables us to take frequent weekend getaways to visit family.


----------



## geist1223 (Oct 12, 2017)

I will stick with my Alaska with Companion Fare and 1 free checked bag.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Oct 12, 2017)

I have used Alaska companion fare to Hawaii also.  They enable you to change up to 60 days prior with no change fees which works as well. With Alaska/Virgin and Southwest offering better flexibility, more legroom, and free bags, I don't know how the big 3 will compete for California based travelers.

Bring on the fare war!


----------



## vacationhopeful (Oct 12, 2017)

From the East Coast to Hawaii ... BRING YOUR OWN FOOD .. for me, it will be the 4 full length Hoagies plus 2 full box of chocolate Tasty Cakes .. as I plan on trading the 1/2 of the Tasty Cakes and Hoagies for free drinks. Southwest does not have food other than peanuts or chips on its flights.


----------



## Luanne (Oct 12, 2017)

geist1223 said:


> I will stick with my Alaska with Companion Fare and 1 free checked bag.


The advantage with the Alaska Companion Fare (at least the one I get by having an Alaska Airlines credit card) is that I get one each year regardless of how many flights I've taken during the year.  The down side is that I have to pay for one flight in order to use the Companion Fare.  Also, we get one free bag, as opposed to the two free bags with Southwest.  But I probably won't make enough Southwest flights to get their companion pass.  I don't get it even with the Southwest credit card I have.


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 12, 2017)

vacationhopeful said:


> From the East Coast to Hawaii ... BRING YOUR OWN FOOD .. for me, it will be the 4 full length Hoagies plus 2 full box of chocolate Tasty Cakes .. as I plan on trading the 1/2 of the Tasty Cakes and Hoagies for free drinks. Southwest does not have food other than peanuts or chips on its flights.


From the east coast there will be at least one layover, if not two. Those who can fly direct to perhaps Oakland can fly with one stop, but if you have two stops to the west coast, it will take at least two. Currently Southwest flies from Baltimore to Oakland. That may make a single stop flight, but even Southwests new planes don't have the range to fly from any further than a west coast airport to Hawaii. It is the range of their new 737s that is opening up this new route.


----------



## Luanne (Oct 12, 2017)

vacationhopeful said:


> From the East Coast to Hawaii ... BRING YOUR OWN FOOD .. for me, it will be the 4 full length Hoagies plus 2 full box of chocolate Tasty Cakes .. as I plan on trading the 1/2 of the Tasty Cakes and Hoagies for free drinks. Southwest does not have food other than peanuts or chips on its flights.


The other airlines don't have food either, unless you purchase it onboard, or you're flying First Class.  We always take our own food on.


----------



## dsmrp (Oct 13, 2017)

Great news! I was hoping SW would start service by Q4 next year.  I was surprised by the idea of the inter-island flights, but like it.


----------



## Talent312 (Oct 13, 2017)

Luanne said:


> The other airlines don't have food either, unless you purchase it onboard, or you're flying First Class.  We always take our own food on.



There was a Beverly Hillbillies episode in which the Clampetts took their first airplane ride.
They thought it'd be like a bus ride and they'd need to bring their own food. What?
... Apparently, they were ahead of their times.

.


----------



## VegasBella (Oct 15, 2017)

Hawaiian Airlines is an exception to the common rule about food and they DO offer a free in-flight meal. 
BUT there's no choice about the meal - take it or leave it. No vegetarian option, no option for allergies or celiac etc. 
So even on Hawaiian I would bring food, and absolutely I would bring food for SW or other airlines. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silentg (Oct 15, 2017)

We flew Alaska Airlines to Seattle from Orlando then to Honolulu. We stayed in Seattle one day each way. We took Island Air from Honolulu to Maui then we flew back to Seattle and back to Orlando on Alaska the next day. I would be interested to see if Southwest will fly to Seattle non stop from Orlando then Seattle to Hawaii non stop. It will be a few years before we go back to Hawaii but it’s good to have options.
Silentg


----------



## Luanne (Oct 15, 2017)

silentg said:


> We flew Alaska Airlines to Seattle from Orlando then to Honolulu. We stayed in Seattle one day each way. We took Island Air from Honolulu to Maui then we flew back to Seattle and back to Orlando on Alaska the next day. I would be interested to see if Southwest will fly to Seattle non stop from Orlando then Seattle to Hawaii non stop. It will be a few years before we go back to Hawaii but it’s good to have options.
> Silentg


Currently it doesn't look like SW has a nonstop flight from Orlando to Seattle. They have some direct, which has a stop but you don't change planes.  I would doubt (but could be wrong) they will change those options.  I think when they open up flights to Hawaii it will be from the west coast, most likely Oakland, but won't do anything to change their routes from the east to the west.


----------



## klpca (Oct 15, 2017)

silentg said:


> We flew Alaska Airlines to Seattle from Orlando then to Honolulu. We stayed in Seattle one day each way. We took Island Air from Honolulu to Maui then we flew back to Seattle and back to Orlando on Alaska the next day. I would be interested to see if Southwest will fly to Seattle non stop from Orlando then Seattle to Hawaii non stop. It will be a few years before we go back to Hawaii but it’s good to have options.
> Silentg


Orlando to San Diego is an option.


----------



## icydog (Oct 15, 2017)

CalGalTraveler said:


> We bring food staples such as drinks, energy bars, coffee & spices, and dive gear such as snorkels, fins.


 You brought coffee TO Hawaii? I always bring coffee home FROM Hawaii. 

I live near EWR, Newark, NJ, and I am stuck with UA. I used to have a high elite status (1K) but now I am a puny silver elite. I never get upgraded, nor do I expect to.

When I fly to HI I take UA but I go First Class using miles. I could not stand those horrible coach seats for 11 hours. I'd be a cripple when I got off the plane. 

My son and his family are going in July, 2018. For their collective birthday and Christmas presents (only my son, daughter in law and granddaughter) I gave them 270,00 UA miles to fly first class from Buffalo to Maui. They liked that. Who wouldn't? Of course they are staying at the Marriott in Maui and then again on the Big Island. It helps to have a mom, mom in law, and grammy who owns a lot of timeshares. I want this trip to be the trip of their dreams.


----------



## Talent312 (Oct 16, 2017)

icydog said:


> You brought coffee TO Hawaii? I always bring coffee home FROM Hawaii.



Kona is one of my favorite coffees. But there could be a reason to import it.

Currently, I'm into Jamaican Blue Mountain, which strangely enuff, costs more there than at my Fresh Market in Florida.  So, the next time I go to Jamaica, I might bring some with me. 


.


----------



## geist1223 (Oct 16, 2017)

Remember a bag of coffee or coffee beans only has to be 10% Kona Beans to be called Kona Coffee. You have to search to find 100% Kona. Kauai Coffee Company Coffee is always 100% Kauai Coffee. Maui also,grows some great coffee.


----------



## Egret1986 (Oct 16, 2017)

icydog said:


> My son and his family are going in July, 2018. For their collective birthday and Christmas presents (only my son, daughter in law and granddaughter) I gave them 270,00 UA miles to fly first class from Buffalo to Maui. They liked that. Who wouldn't? Of course they are staying at the Marriott in Maui and then again on the Big Island. It helps to have a mom, mom in law, and grammy who owns a lot of timeshares. I want this trip to be the trip of their dreams.



It sounds like a "dream" trip to me!  That's a very awesome "collective" gift!


----------



## donnaval (Oct 18, 2017)

> Currently, I'm into Jamaican Blue Mountain, which strangely enuff, costs more there than at my Fresh Market in Florida. So, the next time I go to Jamaica, I might bring some with me.



LOL - when we were in Jamaica earlier this year, we went shopping to buy coffee for my brother.  We were shocked at the price; went back to the room and checked Amazon and ordered the same exact coffee delivered through Prime for 1/2 the price they were asking in Jamaica.  It was waiting on our porch when we got home and we took it to my brother.


----------



## oneohana (Oct 20, 2017)

Luanne said:


> If you take two bags to Hawaii you are definitely over packing.


It's not what I'm taking, it's what I'm bringing home.


----------

